# INTRODUCING...Baby Boy Puppy!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#4169E1"><div align=\'center\'>I proudly introduce to you...

:heart: OUR NEW BABY BOY :heart: 
:dothewave: 

















We are so excited for his arrival and cannot wait to meet him!

Baby Boy is 13 weeks old and sired by CH Sinphony of Venice Andy. His dam is the full sister of CH Sinphony of Venice MyHeartIsCallingMe. We are proud to say that he is from Dian Lynch of :Sunny Smile: MiDis Maltese. :Sunny Smile: 

:walklikeanegyptian: Please look for another topic in the "Everything Else" section to vote on his name! :walklikeanegyptian: 

With love,

Lisa & New Big Sister London :tender: </span>*


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Super congrats!! How exciting! When are you expecting him?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats! He is so handsome, looks like a great match for the beautiful Miss London!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 17 2009, 08:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792526


> Super congrats!! How exciting! When are you expecting him?[/B]


*We are currently planning on his arrival to be Sunday. This is tentative on flights, as he is being escorted with a wonderful nanny. *


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats Lisa! What a cutie! Now won't this be better than Disney? LOL!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jun 17 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792535


> Congrats Lisa! What a cutie! Now won't this be better than Disney? LOL! [/B]


*Absolutely!!!*


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

So happy for you :yahoo: Congrats on your new baby boy!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I would turn down Disney 500 times for that baby boy!!! :wub: You must be excited! :yahoo:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you must be over joyed


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

How exciting! I remember you were thinking about getting another last year. Your search is over and what a cutie he is! Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Oh happy day!! Congratulations on the new baby boy! I love the boys so much. He is so cute, I can hardly wait for more pictures. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby boy!!!! :cheer: He is adorable :wub: Ohhh, this makes me want a baby brother or sister for Haley :wub2:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Lisa, 

I am sooo very happy for you!!! I can't wait for him to arrive and to see pictures of London and him playing together. Congratulations on a great new addition to your family.

xoxo

Erin

PS. Auntie Wisa - why are you votting on a name? you forgwot to asks me and I have da perfectest name for him - HUNTER!!!!! xoxo Hunter


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh so precious~just a darling baby boy!!! I know you are so excited!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> PS. Auntie Wisa - why are you votting on a name? you forgwot to asks me and I have da perfectest name for him - HUNTER!!!!! xoxo Hunter[/B]


*Aww, precious little Hunter boy. :wub2: You are too cute, and Hunter is the perfectest name for a little darling boy...but if we named our new baby Hunter, then you wouldn't be the only Hunter anymore! :tender: And you are so special you deserve to have your very own name! :Flowers 2: *


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

He is a cutie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Lisa. Beautiful baby boy!
xoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Lisa....baby puppy is adorable!!!!!!!! Congratualtions!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh Lisa, I am dying with envy . . he is totally soooooooooooooo cute . . . I MUST, I MUST see him . . . I know you've wanted a baby brother for London for sometime now and I am glad your waiting is finally over . . . .now call my hubby and convince him I need a maltese toooo . . .


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! :cheer: He sure is a cutie!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations and Best Wishes on your new addition. He sure is a little doll. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!! His relatives here will be greatly awaiting his arrival and getting to see him grow up!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: :wub: 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait....hurry, hurry!!!!!!

Marsha


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Lisa I'm so excited for you! He looks like a fluffy bundle of love :wub: 

Now your countdown begins! I hope it goes super fast. 

I can't wait to see more pictures when you get him. :chili:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, congrats!!! He's a little cutie pie. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Can't wait to see more of his pics on Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!!!! So many members are getting new puppies! :wub2:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eeek congrats! you've been planning this for the longest time 

he's such a cutie pie

you will LOVE having a little malt boy... they are soo sweet 

i can't wait to see more pics, and see how he and london interact


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: 

Dian always has adorable puppies. I love her line.

Already voted and posted about his name. Just call him "Baby Boy". You know that you're going to anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! He is DARLING!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you! :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh WOW, this is a surprise. Congrats, he's an adorable little boy. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

:wub: He's adorable


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oooooooo!, Congratulations! What a cutie he is!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Lisa!! 
That's fantastic news and that baby boy is a doll. How exciting!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, congratulations and best wishes!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thank you all for the sweet comments and the warm congratulations! I can't wait to have him in my arms and post many more photos of him! :Sunny Smile: :Flowers 2: *


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is just the best news! I'm so excited for you. He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 17 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792524


> *<span style="color:#4169E1"><div align=\'center\'>I proudly introduce to you...
> 
> :heart: OUR NEW BABY BOY :heart:
> :dothewave:
> ...


*</span>*[/B][/QUOTE]



CONGRATULATIONS! He is gorgeous. I just wanna kiss his little face.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Still no confirmation on whether or not he'll be coming Sunday...I should hear something today/tonight, though! :chili: *


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Lisa!!! :cheer: Your baby boy is precious!!! :tender: :wub: 

I can't wait to see more pics of him!!! :yes:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats to you


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*It sounds like the little guy is still on track for delivery sometime tomorrow...I will update with more info ASAP if I find out anything else! *


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: CONGRATS


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see more of that little cutie! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It's Sunday IS HE HERE YET?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 20 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794683


> It's Sunday IS HE HERE YET?   [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :rofl:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What time's he coming tomorrow? Can't wait to see the little dude. :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jun 20 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794687


> What time's he coming tomorrow? Can't wait to see the little dude. :wub: :wub:[/B]


*We're not quite sure, as the nanny flies stand-by...she's hoping by around noon (pacific time), if the flights work out the way she hopes! :chili: *


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

He is really adorable! :wub: You must be over the moon with excitement!!! 
Now your London is a big sister! Congrats to London!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

awe he is adorable


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*UPDATE:

Our little boy won't be coming today. :bysmilie: The EARLIEST he will be here is 11pm tomorrow (Monday), if not Tuesday afternoon. I am very upset and worried right now as the nanny has had him since Saturday. This is not the ideal way for him to be delivered to me and I am sick to my stomach worrying if he's okay, etc. I much would have rather him shipped in cargo as at least he would have been here in 4hrs vs 3 days/nights.

My choices are either have him arrive at 11pm tomorrow or Tuesday afternoon -- neither is ideal. I don't know how London will react having a puppy arrive in the middle of the night, but I also don't want him to be held for yet another night.

 :crying 2: I don't know what to do.*


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Why is it taking so long if the nanny is accompanying him? I could see the cargo restrictions but isn't he flying a climate controlled cabin with the nanny? I'm sorry for your frustration and I would be upset to you. Hope he is home with you where he belongs as soon as possible. :grouphug:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Oh is the nanny driving? :huh: This is confusing- sorry to be intrusive- I would be upset too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Before everyone jumps in and potentially make a frustrating situation worse - the people who hand-deliver puppies are usually airline employees who have to fly standby. Usually they wind up being as frustrated with flight schedules as the people waiting for their precious cargo!

Just wanted to throw that out there, even tho i dont' know exactly what is going, LOL. 

Regardless of how long it takes i think it's still less traumatic than being shipped cargo, esp with a little shyer temperament. JMHO.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry you're still waiting fo your new baby. I've been waiting to check in to see if he came yet. I can sympathize and I really hope he gets here SOON! Try not to worry Lisa.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, so many new puppies, congrats. I cant wait til he arrives.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795047


> Before everyone jumps in and potentially make a frustrating situation worse - the people who hand-deliver puppies are usually airline employees who have to fly standby. Usually they wind up being as frustrated with flight schedules as the people waiting for their precious cargo!
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there, even tho i dont' know exactly what is going, LOL.
> 
> Regardless of how long it takes i think it's still less traumatic than being shipped cargo, esp with a little shyer temperament. JMHO.[/B]


Stacy explained the situation the way it is -- they have to fly standby, so naturally they can't get on some of the soonest flights. Everything is okay with the puppy, and he is in excellent care, I was reassured that everything is fine.  The puppy is my #1 concern, so he is safe making everything else okay. I feel much better now after talking with Stacy about it.  Also, there are only a few flights coming to my airport per day so it's even more difficult to get him here.

No worries, we will get to meet him tomorrow night at 11pm.  I will wait to post photos until the morning, though as it will be very late!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You must be jumping out of your skin! He is so cute and will be well worth the wait. Surround him with angels to bring him to you safely and soon.
Maisie and me


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

This wait is too much, I can only imagine how you feel... LOL!


----------

